# قسم الاشعه في المشافي



## سمراء فلسطين (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته​ 

في موضوعي هذا لن اتكلم عن الاجهزة الطبيه الموجوده في المشافي وانما ساعطي نبذه عن تصميم قسم الاشعه و الاعتبارت المراعاه اثناء التصميم...

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم وان كان لاي شخص اي تعليق عنه ارجو كتابته..


وظيفه قسم الاشعه:-
الحصول على صورة شعاعيه أو فيلم لعضو ما في الجسم باستخدام تقنيات مختلفه للكشف عن بعض الأورام (كالأورام والقروح والكسور) وبالتالي تسهل عمليه التشخيص والعلاج.
الأقسام الرئيسيه لقسم الأشعه: 
1- غرفه التصوير الشعاعي
2- غرفه معالجه الفيلم 
3- غرفه الأنتظار
الموقع:
يفضل ان يكون موقع القسم في القبو وذلك للاسباب التالية: 
1- دخول فقط الشخص المحتاج للتصوير الأمر الذي يعمل على المحافظة على الأشخاص السليمين من الدخول الخطا الى غرف الأشعة وتعرضهم للاشعاع. 
2 – القدرة على حمل اوزان الأجهزة المخصصة بالقسم
و لكن غالبية المشافي تفضل ان يقع قسم الأشعة بالدور الأرضي لأنه:
1- يسهل دخوله للمرضى الداخلين والخارجين 
2- يكون قريبا من خدمات العلاج والتشخيص الأخرى
ومن أفضل أساليب وضع قسم الأشعة هو وضعه في نهاية الجناح حيث أن:
1- بهذا الموقع لن ترتبك الأنشطة داخل قسم الأشعة بسبب اي مرور من قسم لآخر 
2- تحتاج الى اقل مقدار من العزل نظرا لوقوعها على الخارج

 
*· *الاعتبارات العامة المراعاة في تصميم غرفة التشخيص الشعاعي:
1- في حال وجود غرف التصوير الأ شعاعي تحت منسوب الأرض يجب عمل الأحتياطات الأزمة لمقاومة الرطو بة.
2- سهولة وصول المرضى المحمولين على اسرة اليها 
3- يجب ان تكون مسارات المرضى مفصولة تماما عن مسار الفنيين 
4- يجب ان تكون غرف الأشعة معزولة عن باقي اقسام المشفى بانواع معينة من الواح الرصاص او معدن الباريوم (التدريع)
5- ارتفاع غرفة الأشعة 5,43m وباب الغرفة يجب ان يتكون من ضرفتين وقسم التصوير الأشعاعي ياخذ عدة اشكال اما الشكل الصليبي او شكل حرف (u) وقد يوجد بالقرب منها غرفة اخرى متعددة الأستعمالأت لاجراء الفحوصات الخاصو وعمل مناظير للامراض الباطنية وفحص المثانة بالمنظار كما توجد غرفة للخدمة بمساحة(20m) مربع مع مكتب لتحضير الوسائل المركزة وغرفة مجاورة للعمل وفحص الأفلام واخرى لحفظها كما يوجد غرفة اتصال بين غرفة التشغيل والخدمة. ومركز التشغيل بمساحة (6m)مربع بالأضافة للغرفة المظلمة بمساحة (10m)مربع ويمكن الوصول اليها عن طريق صالة توزيع بالأضافة لوجود اماكن للعمل الجاف والرطب.و يجهز قسم الأشعة بخزانة جافة ومكان للمحفو ظات المركزية بمساحة (40m) مربع.وتبلغ مساحة صالأت التصوير الأشعاعي من (25m) مربع الى(30m) مربع ومركز المختبر بمساحة 4*4m وتجهز بطاولة خاصة للتصوير بالأضافة لمكانين لتغيير الملابس ودورة مياه للحقن الشرجية 
6- يجب ان يتوفر فيها التعقيم كما يوجد على الأقل مكانيين لتغيير الملابس كما توجد غرفة تحضير لفحص الأجسام بالأشعة ومقصورة للفحوص وكتابة التقارير.كما ان وحدة اشعة (x) المتنقلة يجب حفظها في قسم الأشعة حيث تكون تحت اشراف وسيطرة القسم وتحت الطلب حين الحاجة اليها.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (16 مارس 2007)

*· *الاعتبارات التفصيلية للتصميم:
1- يجب ان تكون مساحة غرف التصوير الشعاعي بما يتناسب مع البرنامج الوظيفي.غرف التصويرالشعاعي يجب ان تكون مساحتها كحد ادنى (7,43m)مربع وفي حال تخصيص غرف تصوير للصدر فانها تكون ذات مساحة أصغر.
2- غرف التصوير القطاعي الشعاعي والتنظيري تكون مساحتها كحد ادنى (23,23m) مربع.
3- غرف التصوير الثدي تكون مساحتها كحد ادنى (9,29m) مربع.
4- يجب ان تحتوي كل غرفة اشعة على تجويف جداري للمراقبة يكو ن محميا ويجب توفير هذه المنطقة بنافذة معاينة مصممة لتوفير معاينة كاملة لطاولة الفحص والمريض في جميع الأوقات بما في ذلك المعاينة الكاملة للمريض عندما تكون الطاولة في وضع مائل او في حالة استخدام الأشعة على الصدر وبالنسبة لمعدات تصوير الثدي ذات اجهزة الحماية للمشغل والمركبة بالتثبيت فقد يمكن الغاء التجويف الجداري عند ذلك من عالم طبيعي متخصص او من هيئة دولية للحماية من الأشعاع. 
*· *اعتبارات تخطيطية:
قبل أن يقوم مصمم المشروع بتعين الموقع، على الأختصاصي بالأشعة أن يقدم برنامجاً يفصل فيه عدد غرف التصوير التشخيصي التي سيشملها الموقع وطرازها وهذا يعتمد على عدد من الأعتبارات: أولها أنه حين يكون للفريق العامل بالأشعة جهاز تصوير طبقي محوري في غرفة غير بعيدة عن المكان المدروس، لا يحتاج لأن يستخدم جهاز آخر، الأعتبار الثاني هو أن اختصاص الأطباء العاملين في المبنى يؤثرعلى نوع معدات الأشعة التي يبتاعونها، الأعتبار الثالث هو وجود مشفى آخر قريب، وتأثير نوع معدات التصوير المتوفرة فيه في اختبار المعدات في المشروع الأسس الأربعة في الدراسات التخطيطية.
1- المعدات الطبية
2- انسياب المرضى
3- انسياب الهيئة العاملة
4- العمل
*1- *المعدات: 
يقدم الكثير من المصنعين معدات لجميع أجهزة الصوير. وتختلف مساحة وأبعاد المعدات إلى حد كبير. فهناك العديد من الخيارات والأضافات التي يمكن إلحاقها بالجهاز، مما يزيد مساحة الغرفة المطلوبة للجهاز، لذا على المصمم أن يراعي وجود أكثر من احتمال لتوضع الجهاز في كل غرفة. وعادة يقوم مختص الأشعة بأختيار التجهيزات بينما يقوم المصمم بطلب مخطط توضع الجهاز من الشركة المصنعة. إن من الواضح أن المعدات هي التي تملي المساحةلكل غرفة علماً أن العمل والمتطلبات المستقبلية هما أهم اعتبارين.
عند توضع الجهاز في الغرفة. يتم العمل عندما تكون هناك اتساعات جلية تناسب المعدات الدوارة والتي لها امتدادات او ميلانات والتي تتحرك على سطح الطاولة، مع الأخذ بعين الأعتبار حرية الحركة واقتراب المريض وتمكن الهيئة العاملة من التجول في الغرفة. على سبيل المثال عند الحاجة لنقل المريض من على حمالة أو نقالة فيجب أن تكون هنالك متسعاً مكانياً لجر الحمالة بمحاذاة طاولة أشعة x . وأخيراً كل غرفة يجري فيها عمل ما يجب أن يكون لها فسحة ما في داخلها أو خارجها للمراقبة. منطقة المراقبة يجب أن تكون معزولة بالرصاص وأن يكون فيها نافذة يقف الفني خلفها لكي يشغل المولدة التي تتحكم بالأدارة عند تصميم غرف التصوير بالأشعة أو التصوير الشعاعي الفاوروسكوبي. من الأفضل أن تعطي مساحة كبيرة لهذه الغرف آخذين بعين الأعتبار احتمال شراء معدات جديدة في المستقبل. إن تجهيز غرف التصوير بالأشعة عملية مكلفة بسبب ضرورة عزلها باستخدام الصفائح الرصاصية ووجود متطلبات معمارية أخرى. 
*2- *انسياب المرضى:
إن التخطيط الشامل لقسم الأشعة يجب أن يأخذ بالحسبان فصل حركة المرضى عن حركة العاملين: حيث نجد غرف
 تبديل ملابس المرضى في مقدمة جناح الأشعة وحركة المرضى حول أحد جوانب غرف التصوير بينما يكون ممر العاملين في الجانب الأخر لهذه الغرف وتتضمن منطقة الهيئة العاملة غرف تحميض الفيلم ومشاهدته.
 غرف استراحة الأطباء ومكاتبهم، وتكون غرف المراقبة لكل جهاز خارج غرفة هذا الجهاز إن تصميم الجهاز وفق هذا الشكل يبقي المرضى بعيدين عن مناطق عمل الأختصاصيين وهذا يجنبهم سماع أحاديث العاملين ورؤية الأفلام الشعاعية وذلك أنه من الضروري حماية المرضى من سماع أو رؤية ما يمكن أن يسبب له القلق أو عدم الراحة.
*3- * انسياب الأطباء وفريق العمل:
يجب أن يتم التخطيط بدقة لأنسياب الأطباء العاملين في المشفى، بعض المعدات التصويرية (كالطبقي المحوري والأمواج الفوق صوتية والعلاج النووي) تتطلب تقنيين مختصيين ويجب ان يكون هناك متسع لهؤلاء التقنيين ليعبروا الواحد تلو الأخر في الممرات دون اصطدام أحدهم بالأخر ويجب أن يتوفر مكان لتحميض ومشاهدة الأفلام.
من الأفضل تأمين حمامات منفصلة خاصة بالأطباء لأن حمامات المرضى غالباً ما تكون قيد الأستعمال وتلك المستخدمة في غرف التصوي الشعاعي يمكن أن تتسم بالفوضى وبالأضافة إلى ذلم يوجد مكتب استقبال وإن الكم الكبير من المرضى في أي مبنى للطب الشعاعي يتطلب بالضورة غرف انتظار أكبر ومكتب استقبال أوسع.
*4- *العمل:
المخطط العملي يجب أن يكون على مبدأ منفصل ( فصل انسياب المرضى عن انسياب الهيئة العاملة للأطباء ) ويجب أن يراعى التوضع العملي والمعقول للغرف على أساس كمية المرضى والأعتبارات الأخرى، فمثلاً يجب أن تكون غرف تبديل ملابس المرضى قريبة من مقدمة القسم.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (16 مارس 2007)

*· *مساحات الدعم في جناح الأشعة:
كحد ادنى فان كل جناح من اجنحة المستشفى العام يجب ان يشتمل على 
1- منطقة الأسقبال وطاولة تنظيم الوصول.
2- الغرفة المظلمة (لتطهير الأفلام) :يجب ان يكون سطح طاولة تحميل الشريط من مادة غير ستاتيكية ويفضل الخشب او لينولين الفنيل او الفنيل اسبستوس على شكل بلاطات سمك نصف بوصة كما يمكن استخدامه للارضيات بكامل القسم وقد اثبتت التجارب ان بلاطات الأسفلت وارضيات اللينوليم لا تقاوم تاثيرات السوائل المسكوبة كما ان نظام التبادل من البلاطات الداكنة والفاتحة اثبتت فعالية حيث العمل تحت ضوء امن. اذا كانت الأجهزة المستخدمة لا تحتاج الى غرفة مظلمة فانه يمكن الغائها وبالحخد الأدنى يمكن ان تكون الغرفة المظلمة للطوارئ والأجراءات الخاصة فقط.
3- منشات النظافة: يجب ان يكون موقعها داخل نطاق الجناح لسهولة الأستعمال وقرب الوصول اليها ويجب ان تشمل على حوض خدمة ومصرف للارضية بالأضافة الى مساحة لتخزين المعدات والواردات واذا استخدمت اجهزة تحميض الأفلام الأتوماتيكية فانه ينبغي توفير حاوية بمقاس مناسب للماء الحار والبارد وذلك لتنظيف ارفف جهاز التحميض.
4- معاينه افلام الأشعه: يجب توفير منطقه او غرفه قريب من جهاز تحميض الأفلام وذلك لمشاهدتها عقب التحضير مباشرة.ينبغي انارة جميع صناديق4 المشاهده وتوفير الضوء يتناسب مع نفس قيمه اللون وكثافته وذلك لتحقيق مقارنه سليمه بين عده افلام متجاورة.
5- مكاتب لاخصائي الأشعه والمساعدين :وهذه المكاتب سوف تحتوي على التدابير اللازمه لرؤيه الأفلام المظهرة وحفظها.وينبغي ان تكون مواصفات صناديق المشاهده حسبما هو موضح اعلاه
6- منطقه الفرز والقص: يجب توفير هذه المنطقه مع ما تشتمل عليه من معدات متخصصه لتحضر الأفلام المظهرة للاستعمال والحفظ في ملفات.
7- مستودع الأفلام active: وهو عبارة عن غرفه وخزائن او ارفف لحفظ افلام المرضى والأسترجاع الفوري لها وقت الطلب.
8- مستودع الأفلام in active:يمكن ان تكون المساحه او الغرفه المخصصه لذلك خارج جناح الأشعه ولكن ينبغي ان تكون تحت مراقبتها الأداريه مع عمل تدابير لحفظ الأفلام مصانه من الضياع او التلف.
9- مستودع الأفلام غير المستخدمه:وهذه المنشات الخاصه بلافلام التي لم تتعرض للاشعه تتضمن وقايه الأفلام ايضا من التعرض للعوامل الجويه.وينبغي الأ يكون فراغ مستودع الأفلام اكثر دفئا من هواء المناطق المسكونه المجاورة.واذا استخدم التكييف في التبريد الفراغ المستخدم فانه ينبغي التحكم بدرجه الحراره في نطاق 10c و21c والتحكم بالرطوبه النسبيه داخل نطاق يتراوح من 30% الى 50%.
10- منطقه انتظار المرضى :وهذه المنطقه يجب ان تكون خارج خارج حركه المرور وتحت مراقبه الطاقم الوظيفي وان تحتوي على مساحه للمقاعد التي يجلس عليها المرضى الذين قد يكونون داخل المنطقه في اي وقت واحد.وينبغي توزيع المساحه وممرات الوصول لاستيعاب الكراسي اليدويه المتحركه.واذا تم استخدام القسم بصفه روتينيه لمرضى العيادات الخارجيه والمرضى المنومين في وقت واحد فينبغي توفير مناطق انتظار مستقله مع تركيب ستائر بين مناطق الأنتظار وذلك للمحافظه على السريه.
11- منطقه حفظ او احتجاز:مخصصه للمرضى على الناقلات او الأسرة بالأضافه الى منطقه الأنتظار المخصصه للمرضى القادرين على المشي وذوي الكراسي المتحركه فانه يجب توفير مناطق للاسرة والناقلات بحيث تكون بعيده عن حركه المرور وتخضع للمراقبه البصريه من قبل الطاقم الوظيفي.
12- دورات المياه المزوده بمنشات غسيل الأيدي: يجب توفيرها لاستعمال المرضى وتكون قريبه من منطقه الأنتظار.و ينبغي ان تكون غرفه دورات المياه مما يمكن استخدامها والوصول اليها بسهوله ويسر عن طريق مرضى الكراسي المتحركه. وينبغي تزويد دورات المياه المستقله بممرات للوصول المناسب من كل غرفه تصوير بالأشعه يتم استخدامها روتينيا لاجراءات التصوير الفلوربي ويتم توزيعها بحيث يتمكن المريض من مغادرة دورات المياه دون ان يعود ويتصل بمنطقه التصوير.
13- غرفه التصوير بالأشعه التي تستخدم فقط من حين لاخر في اغراض التصوير الفلوري يمكن ان تستخدم دورات مياه المرضى المجاورة اذا كان موقعها بحيث يتم الوصول اليها مباشرة وبشكل سريع.
14- دورات مياه الطاقم الوظيفي: قد تطون خارج جناح التصوير بالأشعه ولكن ينبغي ان تكون قريبه ومريحه لاستعمال الطاقم الوظيفي.
15- غرفه ارتداء الملابس للمرضى: يجب ان تكون قريبه من منطقه الأنتظار وغرف التصوير بالأشعه. ويجب ان تحتوي على كرسي او مقعد وعلى مرآه وتدابير لتعليق ملابس المرضى وحفظ الأشياء الثمينه لديهم. وعلى الأقل يحب تخصيص غرفه ملابس واحده في جناح التصوير بالأشعه وذلك لاستعمال ووصول مرضى الكراسي اليدويه المتحركه.
16- منشآت غسيل الأيدي :يجب توفيرها داخل كل غرفه اجراءات مالم يتم استعمال الغرفه للفحص الروتيني مثل تصوير الصدر بالأشعه حيث لا يتم التعامل مع المريض جسديا بواسطه الطاقم الوظيفي.
17- دورات مياه العاملين: يمكن ان تكون خارج القسم ولكن سهل الوصول اليها من قبل العاملين. وفي الأقسام الكبيره والتي تحتوي على ثلاث غرف اشعه او اكثر ينبغي تزويدها بدورات مياه داخل القسم وكذلك استراحه مع خزانات للعاملين.
18- غرفه تحضير: وهذه الغرفه يجب تزويدها بحوض وطاوله ومستودع وذلك لنحضير خلط الوسائط وعندما تكون الوسائط محضرة مسبقا فيمكن الغاؤها ولكن لابد من مستودع لها.
19- يجب توفير منشآت للخدمات الأخرى طبقا للحاجه شاملا المراقبه والأستقبال ومستودع المواد النظيفه والمواد الملوثه والبياضات الوارده وجهاز اشعه (x) محمول.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (16 مارس 2007)

*· *مساحات الدعم في جناح الأشعة:
كحد ادنى فان كل جناح من اجنحة المستشفى العام يجب ان يشتمل على 
1- منطقة الأسقبال وطاولة تنظيم الوصول.
2-  الغرفة المظلمة (لتطهير الأفلام) :يجب ان يكون سطح طاولة تحميل الشريط من مادة غير ستاتيكية ويفضل الخشب او لينولين الفنيل او الفنيل اسبستوس على شكل بلاطات سمك نصف بوصة كما يمكن استخدامه للارضيات بكامل القسم وقد اثبتت التجارب ان بلاطات الأسفلت وارضيات اللينوليم لا تقاوم تاثيرات السوائل المسكوبة كما ان نظام التبادل من البلاطات الداكنة والفاتحة اثبتت فعالية حيث العمل تحت ضوء امن. اذا كانت الأجهزة المستخدمة لا تحتاج الى غرفة مظلمة فانه يمكن الغائها وبالحخد الأدنى يمكن ان تكون الغرفة المظلمة للطوارئ والأجراءات الخاصة فقط.
3- منشات النظافة: يجب ان يكون موقعها داخل نطاق الجناح لسهولة الأستعمال وقرب الوصول اليها ويجب ان تشمل على حوض خدمة ومصرف للارضية بالأضافة الى مساحة لتخزين المعدات والواردات واذا استخدمت اجهزة تحميض الأفلام الأتوماتيكية فانه ينبغي توفير حاوية بمقاس مناسب للماء الحار والبارد وذلك لتنظيف ارفف جهاز التحميض.
4- معاينه افلام الأشعه: يجب توفير منطقه او غرفه قريب من جهاز تحميض الأفلام وذلك لمشاهدتها عقب التحضير مباشرة.ينبغي انارة جميع صناديق4 المشاهده وتوفير الضوء يتناسب مع نفس قيمه اللون وكثافته وذلك لتحقيق مقارنه سليمه بين عده افلام متجاورة.
5- مكاتب لاخصائي الأشعه والمساعدين :وهذه المكاتب سوف تحتوي على التدابير اللازمه لرؤيه الأفلام المظهرة وحفظها.وينبغي ان تكون مواصفات صناديق المشاهده حسبما هو موضح اعلاه
6- منطقه الفرز والقص: يجب توفير هذه المنطقه مع ما تشتمل عليه من معدات متخصصه لتحضر الأفلام المظهرة للاستعمال والحفظ في ملفات.
7- مستودع الأفلام active: وهو عبارة عن غرفه وخزائن او ارفف لحفظ افلام المرضى والأسترجاع الفوري لها وقت الطلب.
8- مستودع الأفلام in active:يمكن ان تكون المساحه او الغرفه المخصصه لذلك خارج جناح الأشعه ولكن ينبغي ان تكون تحت مراقبتها الأداريه مع عمل تدابير لحفظ الأفلام مصانه من الضياع او التلف.
9- مستودع الأفلام غير المستخدمه:وهذه المنشات الخاصه بلافلام التي لم تتعرض للاشعه تتضمن وقايه الأفلام ايضا من التعرض للعوامل الجويه.وينبغي الأ يكون فراغ مستودع الأفلام اكثر دفئا من هواء المناطق المسكونه المجاورة.واذا استخدم التكييف في التبريد الفراغ المستخدم فانه ينبغي التحكم بدرجه الحراره في نطاق 10c و21c والتحكم بالرطوبه النسبيه داخل نطاق يتراوح من 30% الى 50%.
10- منطقه انتظار المرضى :وهذه المنطقه يجب ان تكون خارج خارج حركه المرور وتحت مراقبه الطاقم الوظيفي وان تحتوي على مساحه للمقاعد التي يجلس عليها المرضى الذين قد يكونون داخل المنطقه في اي وقت واحد.وينبغي توزيع المساحه وممرات الوصول لاستيعاب الكراسي اليدويه المتحركه.واذا تم استخدام القسم بصفه روتينيه لمرضى العيادات الخارجيه والمرضى المنومين في وقت واحد فينبغي توفير مناطق انتظار مستقله مع تركيب ستائر بين مناطق الأنتظار وذلك للمحافظه على السريه.
11- منطقه حفظ او احتجاز:مخصصه للمرضى على الناقلات او الأسرة بالأضافه الى منطقه الأنتظار المخصصه للمرضى القادرين على المشي وذوي الكراسي المتحركه فانه يجب توفير مناطق للاسرة والناقلات بحيث تكون بعيده عن حركه المرور وتخضع للمراقبه البصريه من قبل الطاقم الوظيفي.
12- دورات المياه المزوده بمنشات غسيل الأيدي: يجب توفيرها لاستعمال المرضى وتكون قريبه من منطقه الأنتظار.و ينبغي ان تكون غرفه دورات المياه مما يمكن استخدامها والوصول اليها بسهوله ويسر عن طريق مرضى الكراسي المتحركه. وينبغي تزويد دورات المياه المستقله بممرات للوصول المناسب من كل غرفه تصوير بالأشعه يتم استخدامها روتينيا لاجراءات التصوير الفلوربي ويتم توزيعها بحيث يتمكن المريض من مغادرة دورات المياه دون ان يعود ويتصل بمنطقه التصوير.
13- غرفه التصوير بالأشعه التي تستخدم فقط من حين لاخر في اغراض التصوير الفلوري يمكن ان تستخدم دورات مياه المرضى المجاورة اذا كان موقعها بحيث يتم الوصول اليها مباشرة وبشكل سريع.
14- دورات مياه الطاقم الوظيفي: قد تطون خارج جناح التصوير بالأشعه ولكن ينبغي ان تكون قريبه ومريحه لاستعمال الطاقم الوظيفي.
15- غرفه ارتداء الملابس للمرضى: يجب ان تكون قريبه من منطقه الأنتظار وغرف التصوير بالأشعه. ويجب ان تحتوي على كرسي او مقعد وعلى مرآه وتدابير لتعليق ملابس المرضى وحفظ الأشياء الثمينه لديهم. وعلى الأقل يحب تخصيص غرفه ملابس واحده في جناح التصوير بالأشعه وذلك لاستعمال ووصول مرضى الكراسي اليدويه المتحركه.
16- منشآت غسيل الأيدي :يجب توفيرها داخل كل غرفه اجراءات مالم يتم استعمال الغرفه للفحص الروتيني مثل تصوير الصدر بالأشعه حيث لا يتم التعامل مع المريض جسديا بواسطه الطاقم الوظيفي.
17- دورات مياه العاملين: يمكن ان تكون خارج القسم ولكن سهل الوصول اليها من قبل العاملين. وفي الأقسام الكبيره والتي تحتوي على ثلاث غرف اشعه او اكثر ينبغي تزويدها بدورات مياه داخل القسم وكذلك استراحه مع خزانات للعاملين.
18- غرفه تحضير: وهذه الغرفه يجب تزويدها بحوض وطاوله ومستودع وذلك لنحضير خلط الوسائط وعندما تكون الوسائط محضرة مسبقا فيمكن الغاؤها ولكن لابد من مستودع لها.
19- يجب توفير منشآت للخدمات الأخرى طبقا للحاجه شاملا المراقبه والأستقبال ومستودع المواد النظيفه والمواد الملوثه والبياضات الوارده وجهاز اشعه (x) محمول.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (16 مارس 2007)

*· *مساحات الدعم في جناح الأشعة:
كحد ادنى فان كل جناح من اجنحة المستشفى العام يجب ان يشتمل على 
1- منطقة الأسقبال وطاولة تنظيم الوصول.
2- الغرفة المظلمة (لتطهير الأفلام) :يجب ان يكون سطح طاولة تحميل الشريط من مادة غير ستاتيكية ويفضل الخشب او لينولين الفنيل او الفنيل اسبستوس على شكل بلاطات سمك نصف بوصة كما يمكن استخدامه للارضيات بكامل القسم وقد اثبتت التجارب ان بلاطات الأسفلت وارضيات اللينوليم لا تقاوم تاثيرات السوائل المسكوبة كما ان نظام التبادل من البلاطات الداكنة والفاتحة اثبتت فعالية حيث العمل تحت ضوء امن. اذا كانت الأجهزة المستخدمة لا تحتاج الى غرفة مظلمة فانه يمكن الغائها وبالحخد الأدنى يمكن ان تكون الغرفة المظلمة للطوارئ والأجراءات الخاصة فقط.
3- منشات النظافة: يجب ان يكون موقعها داخل نطاق الجناح لسهولة الأستعمال وقرب الوصول اليها ويجب ان تشمل على حوض خدمة ومصرف للارضية بالأضافة الى مساحة لتخزين المعدات والواردات واذا استخدمت اجهزة تحميض الأفلام الأتوماتيكية فانه ينبغي توفير حاوية بمقاس مناسب للماء الحار والبارد وذلك لتنظيف ارفف جهاز التحميض.
4- معاينه افلام الأشعه: يجب توفير منطقه او غرفه قريب من جهاز تحميض الأفلام وذلك لمشاهدتها عقب التحضير مباشرة.ينبغي انارة جميع صناديق4 المشاهده وتوفير الضوء يتناسب مع نفس قيمه اللون وكثافته وذلك لتحقيق مقارنه سليمه بين عده افلام متجاورة.
5- مكاتب لاخصائي الأشعه والمساعدين :وهذه المكاتب سوف تحتوي على التدابير اللازمه لرؤيه الأفلام المظهرة وحفظها.وينبغي ان تكون مواصفات صناديق المشاهده حسبما هو موضح اعلاه
6- منطقه الفرز والقص: يجب توفير هذه المنطقه مع ما تشتمل عليه من معدات متخصصه لتحضر الأفلام المظهرة للاستعمال والحفظ في ملفات.
7- مستودع الأفلام active: وهو عبارة عن غرفه وخزائن او ارفف لحفظ افلام المرضى والأسترجاع الفوري لها وقت الطلب.
8- مستودع الأفلام in active:يمكن ان تكون المساحه او الغرفه المخصصه لذلك خارج جناح الأشعه ولكن ينبغي ان تكون تحت مراقبتها الأداريه مع عمل تدابير لحفظ الأفلام مصانه من الضياع او التلف.
9- مستودع الأفلام غير المستخدمه:وهذه المنشات الخاصه بلافلام التي لم تتعرض للاشعه تتضمن وقايه الأفلام ايضا من التعرض للعوامل الجويه.وينبغي الأ يكون فراغ مستودع الأفلام اكثر دفئا من هواء المناطق المسكونه المجاورة.واذا استخدم التكييف في التبريد الفراغ المستخدم فانه ينبغي التحكم بدرجه الحراره في نطاق 10c و21c والتحكم بالرطوبه النسبيه داخل نطاق يتراوح من 30% الى 50%.
10- منطقه انتظار المرضى :وهذه المنطقه يجب ان تكون خارج خارج حركه المرور وتحت مراقبه الطاقم الوظيفي وان تحتوي على مساحه للمقاعد التي يجلس عليها المرضى الذين قد يكونون داخل المنطقه في اي وقت واحد.وينبغي توزيع المساحه وممرات الوصول لاستيعاب الكراسي اليدويه المتحركه.واذا تم استخدام القسم بصفه روتينيه لمرضى العيادات الخارجيه والمرضى المنومين في وقت واحد فينبغي توفير مناطق انتظار مستقله مع تركيب ستائر بين مناطق الأنتظار وذلك للمحافظه على السريه.
11- منطقه حفظ او احتجاز:مخصصه للمرضى على الناقلات او الأسرة بالأضافه الى منطقه الأنتظار المخصصه للمرضى القادرين على المشي وذوي الكراسي المتحركه فانه يجب توفير مناطق للاسرة والناقلات بحيث تكون بعيده عن حركه المرور وتخضع للمراقبه البصريه من قبل الطاقم الوظيفي.
12- دورات المياه المزوده بمنشات غسيل الأيدي: يجب توفيرها لاستعمال المرضى وتكون قريبه من منطقه الأنتظار.و ينبغي ان تكون غرفه دورات المياه مما يمكن استخدامها والوصول اليها بسهوله ويسر عن طريق مرضى الكراسي المتحركه. وينبغي تزويد دورات المياه المستقله بممرات للوصول المناسب من كل غرفه تصوير بالأشعه يتم استخدامها روتينيا لاجراءات التصوير الفلوربي ويتم توزيعها بحيث يتمكن المريض من مغادرة دورات المياه دون ان يعود ويتصل بمنطقه التصوير.
13- غرفه التصوير بالأشعه التي تستخدم فقط من حين لاخر في اغراض التصوير الفلوري يمكن ان تستخدم دورات مياه المرضى المجاورة اذا كان موقعها بحيث يتم الوصول اليها مباشرة وبشكل سريع.
14- دورات مياه الطاقم الوظيفي: قد تطون خارج جناح التصوير بالأشعه ولكن ينبغي ان تكون قريبه ومريحه لاستعمال الطاقم الوظيفي.
15- غرفه ارتداء الملابس للمرضى: يجب ان تكون قريبه من منطقه الأنتظار وغرف التصوير بالأشعه. ويجب ان تحتوي على كرسي او مقعد وعلى مرآه وتدابير لتعليق ملابس المرضى وحفظ الأشياء الثمينه لديهم. وعلى الأقل يحب تخصيص غرفه ملابس واحده في جناح التصوير بالأشعه وذلك لاستعمال ووصول مرضى الكراسي اليدويه المتحركه.
16- منشآت غسيل الأيدي :يجب توفيرها داخل كل غرفه اجراءات مالم يتم استعمال الغرفه للفحص الروتيني مثل تصوير الصدر بالأشعه حيث لا يتم التعامل مع المريض جسديا بواسطه الطاقم الوظيفي.
17- دورات مياه العاملين: يمكن ان تكون خارج القسم ولكن سهل الوصول اليها من قبل العاملين. وفي الأقسام الكبيره والتي تحتوي على ثلاث غرف اشعه او اكثر ينبغي تزويدها بدورات مياه داخل القسم وكذلك استراحه مع خزانات للعاملين.
18- غرفه تحضير: وهذه الغرفه يجب تزويدها بحوض وطاوله ومستودع وذلك لنحضير خلط الوسائط وعندما تكون الوسائط محضرة مسبقا فيمكن الغاؤها ولكن لابد من مستودع لها.
19- يجب توفير منشآت للخدمات الأخرى طبقا للحاجه شاملا المراقبه والأستقبال ومستودع المواد النظيفه والمواد الملوثه والبياضات الوارده وجهاز اشعه (x) محمول.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (16 مارس 2007)

*· *طرق الوقاية من الأشعاع:
لا تحس الكائنات الحية بالأشعاعات المؤينة وذك نظراً لقدرتها العالية على اختراق جسم الكائن الحي وفقدها طاقتها عن طريق تأين جزيئات الماء الموجودة في الجسم، فيجب أولاً الكشف عن وجود الأشعاعات وتحديد كمياتها ومستوياتها الأشعاعية في جميع الأماكن التي يمكن أن توجد فيها، وثانياً العمل على تقليل التعرض لهذه الأشعاعات وتخفيض تأثيرها بالأستعانة بإحدى الطرق التالية:
1- المسافة.
2- الزمن.
3- حواجز التدريع.
وتستخدم هذه الطرق منفردة أو مجتمعة لتخفيض مقدار التعرض الأشعاعي أثناء العمل.
1- المسافة:
معدل الجرعة يتناسب عكسياً مع مربع المسافة من المصدر المشع.
2- الزمن:
أبسط طرق الوقاية من الأخطار الأشعاعية الخارجية هو قضاء أقل فترة زمنية ممكنة في الأماكن التي توجد فيها هذه الأشعاعات.
3- حواجز التدريع:
في بعض الأحيان تكون شدة المصدركبيرة بحيث لايمكن الأقتراب منه حتى عدة عشرات من الأمتار وبالتالي فإنه لا يمكن إنجاز الأعمال عليه، كذلك فإن الأعتماد على عاملين المسافة والزمن فقط يتطلب وجود مسؤول الوقاية الأشعاعية بصفة مستمرة حتى لا يتجاوز العاملون المسافات أو الأزمنة المحددة.
لذلك توضع المصادر المشعة عادة داخل دروع وقاية وتنصب حواجز واقية تفصل العاملين عن هذه المصدرات، ويتوقف نوع مادة الدرع وسمكه على نوع الأشعاعات وطاقاتها وشدة المصدر وكذلك على معدل الجرعة المسموح به خارج الدروع.
أهم المواد المستخدمة في حواجز التدريع:
أ‌- البيتون.
ب‌-الرصاص
ت‌-المواد المواد الشفافة.
يعتبر الرصاص أكثر المواد استخداماً في التدريع ضد الأشعة السينية وأشعة غاما وذلك بسبب السماكة القليلة المطلوبة منه للوصول إلى التوهين المطلوبة للأشعة، له القدرة على امتصاص الأشعة، ولا تشكل فيه مصادر إشعاعية عالية الطاقة تحت تأثير النشاط الأشعاعي مما يسمح الوصول إلى المنبع بمجرد إيقاف المنبع عن العمل دون أية تراكمات إشعاعية أو إصدارات ثنائية لأشعة غاما.
بالأضافة إلى جدران الرصاص التي تمنع نقل الأشعة إلى باقي أقسام المشفى فإنه يمكن الحماية من الأشعة المتناثرة عن طريق تواجد الفنيين خلف لوح من الرصاص الشفاف أثناء التصوير وارتداء لباس خاص من الرصاص.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 مارس 2007)

جزيتِ خيرأ واعانكِ الله ومجهود رائع شكرأ لكِ .

ليس من المعقول للذي يعمل في مجال التصوير الشعاعي ان يحاط من كافة الأتجاهات بجدران مغلفة

بطبقة من الرصاص وكأنه في قبو لا يرى النور الا الأنارة الداخلية ولا اي شخص .

لذلك هناك زجاج الرصاص الكثيف للوقاية من X-Ray وايضأ Gama- Ray .

من اجل الحالة النفسية للعاملين في هذا المجال .

شكرأ جزيلأ ونترقب جديدكِ القادم ان شاء الله .

البغدادي.


----------



## أبوالوليد (17 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذي المعلومات الكافية والوافية..وعندي استفسار بسيط

بما إني معماري فأنا اهتم بتفاصيل وطرق تثبيت الواح الرصاص في الحوائط الجانبية (خاصة اذا كانت 

من ألواح الجبس) وأيضا السقف...

ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## Biomedical (17 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

مقال جميل ورائع ، وأسأل الله عز وجل بأن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك .

لدي تعليق بسيط لمن هم مهتمون باعتبارات التصميم والمساحات المطلوبة لقسم الأشعة .

من المعروف أن استخدام ال PACS (نظام حفظ صور الأشعة رقميا) أصبح شائعا إلى حد ما ، وبالتالي عند اعتماد هذا النظام لن يكون هناك حاجة إلى مساحات كبيرة لتخزين الأفلام وغرف تحميض ومعالجة الصور . ويجب عندها مراعاة تصميم الغرفة المطلوبة لتركيب ال Server وملحقاته .


شكرا لكم جميعا وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## مهندس بلال (17 مارس 2007)

و الله انك كفو اختي سمراء فلسطين , الله يجزيكي الخير و يسلمو كتير عالموضوع الحلو .


----------



## belal-alsharaa (17 مارس 2007)

*إلى الأمام*

الله يعطيكي ألف عافية على الموضوع أهم شيء هو الوقاية و نرجو أن نتشر ويتم اعلانات وشرح عن أجهزة الأشعة لأن الشعب العربي يفتقر إلى المعلومان عن الأمن والوقاية من الأشعة وثابري إلى الأمام وفقك الله.............:5:


----------



## eng_mohand (17 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (18 مارس 2007)

بما انو الموضوع الحمد لله نال اعجابكم راح كمل واعطيكم كمان نبذه عن تصميم غرف بعض اجهزة الاشعه...يعني كل اللي كتبتو بالاول كان بشكل عام وهلا راح اخصص بعض غرف الاجهزة ..
انشا الله تستفيدو...

1- غرفة جهاز التصوير الطبقي المحوري:
يمكن أن يتم توضع الجهاز بأوضاع مختلفة بشرط معرفة:
1- أبعاد الجهاز 2- أبعاد الغرفة
1- أبعاد الجهاز:
تتحدد المسافة بين أجزاء الجهاز من خلال طول (الكابل) وتزود الغرفة بزجاج مرصص بحيث نحافظ على مسافة تبلغ 800 مم بين الحافة السفلى للنافذة الزجاجية المرصصة وغرفة الفحص والأرض.
2- أبعاد الغرفة:
إن أقل ارتفاع لغرفة الفحص هي 220 سم إلى السقف المستعار، أما المسافة الصغرى المطلوبة فهي 20 م2 ويجب المحافظة على مسافة لا تقل عن 660 مم بين الحائط ونهاية طاولة المريض وذلك لتتاح المسافة الكافية لإدخال النقالة أو السرير ولإجراء عمليات الصيانة الدورية.
الأبواب والجدران مرصصة.
- يجب معرفة كمية الأشعة التي يعطيها الجهاز من أجل إجراء حسابات دقيقة للترصيص.
- يستخدم الرصاص للترصيص لأن الرصاص كتوم لأشعة X حيث أن الفوتون يفقد طاقته عند اصطدامه بالرصاص.
- تحوي الغرفة على مداخل أوكسجين وهواء ويجب أن تكون إنارة الغرفة جيدة.
- غرفة التحكم: يجب أن تكون مزودة بتصميم يلائم الحاسب وباقي أجهزة التحكم للجهاز. نافذة الرؤية يجب أن تكون مصممة بحيث يعطي منظر كامل للمريض داخل الغرفة. كما يجب أن تكون الزاوية بين غرفة التحكم ومركزية الجهاز "EQUIPME NT CENTROID" ملائمة لتسمح لمشغل غرفة التحكم برؤية رأس المريض.
 *غرفة جهاز الطبقي المحوري جهاز ثقيل الوزن حيث أن:
وزن الجهاز 12500، الطاولة 200 كغ، على فرض مريض 200 كغ، يصبح لدينا وزن كامل 2000 كغ، لذلك يفضل أن يوضع بالقبو..  
2- غرفة الغاما كاميرا (الطب النووي):
يوجد عادة في المشافي جناح خاص بالطب النووي فيه غرفة مزدوجة. لا تحتاج غرفة التصوير النووي لأن تصفح الرصاص لأن غاما كاميرا لا تطلق أي إشعاع فهي تلتقط كمية قليلة من الأشعاع المنطلق من العضو الذي تم تصويره.. يحقن المريض بكمية مشعة يمكن للدارس أن يراقب سيرها في مجرى الدم إلى العضو الذي تطلب دراسته.
هنالك عدة أشكال لفحص الطب النووي (فحص العظام، وفحص الكبد، والغدة الدرقية والرئتين وفحص القناة الصفراوية).
الفترة الزمنية بين أعداد المركب الأشعاعي وبين إجراء الفحص تختلف تبعاً لنوع المركب المستعمل والمدة التي يستغرقها للتجمع في الجزء المدروس من الجسم.

الاعتبارات المتبعة عند تصميم غرفة الجهاز:
1- يجب أن تسد تغطية الأرضيات متطلبات أحمال المعدات والمرض والأفراد 
2- يجب إنشاء الأرضيات والجدران من المواد التي يمكن إزالة الأوساخ عنها بسهولة في حالة انسكاب المواد المشعة عليها، ويجب أن تحتوي الجدران على النظم المساندة الضرورية لتفريغ الهواء والأوكسجين.
3- يجب توفير مساحة حسب مقتضيات الضرورة لاستيعاب البرنامج التشغيلي (TREADMIL) ودراجة والطاقم الوظيفي.
4- يجب توفير فراغ كافي لاستيعاب الصيدلة الأشعاعية مع توفير الحماية الملائمة وهذه المساحة الفراغية يجب أن تحتوي على فراغ كافي لتخزين المواد النووية الأشعاعية (RADIO- NUCLIDES) والمواد الكيميائية للتحضيرات وأجهزة معايرة الجرعات وحفظ السجلات.
5- مكان يتم أخذ المريض فيه الجرعة الشعاعية لتقليل خطر تعرض الأخرين للجرعة الشعاعية عند حقن المريض.
3-غرفة القثطرة:
 بعض الأعتبارات الواجب اتباعها عند تصميم غرفة القثطرة:
في هذا القسم نقوم بشبه عملية ويجب المحافظة على عقامة عالية:
1- يجب أن يكون قسم العناية المشددة قريب منه.
2- يجب أن تكون مساحة الغرفة بين 55.7 م2 - 6.10م2 في الأبعاد باستثناء الخزائن المثبتة أو المركبة بالجدار والأرض المركبة.
3- درجة حرارة تتراوح بين 22- 26 درجة مئوية وتؤخذ في الحسابات، الحرارة الناتجة في المصابيح.
4- يجب أن يكون تكييف الهواء كاملاً دون حدوث تيار هوائي مع وجود مرشحات للغبار.
5- يجب أن تكون كافة الحوائط والأرضيات لكل غرف العمليات ملساء ودائرية بالكامل وقليلة الوصلات وسهلة الغسيل لتلافي وجود البكتريا والميكروبات.
6- يتم التعقيم للأجهزة بواسطة البخار ذي الضغط المرتفع ويتم غسيل الأجهزة في حوض ومعقم مفصولين بواسطة خزانة حائطية تفتح من الجانبين.
4- غرفه التصوير الشعاعي البسيط..
يجب أن تكون كل غرفة:
1- معزولة.
2- مرصصة.
3- تحوي مشالح.
- إذا كان الجهاز Digital System يجب أن تكيف لدرجة حرارة تحددها الشركة الصانعة.
- وعند تصميم غرف الأشعة يجب عدم وضعها على نفس قياس الجهاز ويجب ترك مسافة من أجل دخول نقالة ومسافة لحركة أشخاص حول المريض.
- يوجد نوعين من أجهزة الأشعة:
1- أنبوب أشعة محمول على ذراع.
2- أنبوب أشعة على سكة بالسقف.
يجب دراسة الأوزان المحمولة لكل جهاز:
- يجب دراسة المسافة بين منبع الأشعة والـ Stand Baky لأن المسافة تلعب دور في التصوير.
- يمكن أن تحتوي الغرفة على Generator ولكن هنا يشترك أن يكون بعيد عن الأشعة.
- التكييف ليس أساسي في غرفة التصوير البسيط ولكن يفضل أن تكون الغرفة مهواة لأنها مرصصة.
- لكل غرفة أشعة يوجد مشالح وغرفة تحميض لثلاث أو أربعة أجهزة وجميع الأبواب يجب أن تكون مرصصة.
غرف الأشعة Digital System:
- يوجد غرفة للتحكم الخارجي والنافذة ليست كبيرة.
- الصورة تظهر على شاشة الحاسب وبالتالي فإن الحاسب يمكن أن يعدل ويحفظ ويعالج ويقسم بارامترات الصورة.
- لا تحتاج إلى تحميض كما في الطبقي المحوري حيث يتم إظهار الصورة على فيلم واحد.
- تحتاج هذه الغرفة إلى تكييف وترصيص.
- تحتاج إلى أنبوب أشعة موجه.
- يوجد به كاشف صلب من مادة نصف ناقة حيث يتلقى ارتسام الأشعة وتبتعد عبر كابل تحت الأرض إلى حاسب مركزي حيث يتم به المعالجة.
نتيجة تعرض الكاشف للأشعة ترتفع درجة حرارته (المادة النصف ناقلة) وبالتالي يؤدي إلى تشويش لذلك فإن الكاشف بحاجة إلى تبريد.

5- غرفة الماموغراف:
 يجب مراعاة خصوصية الجهاز ووضعه في مكان معين ليس أمام مدخل ولا في منطقة مزدحمة ويجب أن تكون غرفة الأيكو قريبة من غرفة الماموغراف لأنه يتبع التصوير الماموغرافي دراسة بالأيكو أو تصوير بالأيكو.
مساحة الغرفة كحد أدنى 9.29 م2.
6-غرفة المرنان (التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي):
 يجب توفير مساحة ضرورية بما يتلاءم مع البرنامج الوظيفي. كما تكون غرفة التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ذات مساحة تتراوح بين 30.19م2 إلى 57.6 م2 وذلك اعتماداً على الجهاز وقوة الحقل المغناطيسي.
1- غرفة التحكم تكون مزودة بنافدة تعطي منظر كامل للتصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي، وتكون ذات مساحة 9.29 م2 كحد أدنى، ولكن يمكن أن تكون أكبر اعتماداً على الجهاز وحجم المغناطيس.
2- يجب توفير غرفة حاسب والتي تتراوح مساحتها من 13.94 م2 إلى 35.30 م2 استناداً إلى الجهاز وقوة
3- الحقل المغناطيسي، وفي العادة تتطلب ملحقات تكييف الهواء المستقلة ذاتياً.
4- قد تتطلب الغرفة توفير مستودع لغاز التبريد في مناطق حيث لا يكون متاحاً توفير خدمات إعادة التزويد بالتموينات بسهولة ويسر.
5- قد تتطلب غرفة مظلمة لشحن الكاسيتات، والتي يجب أن تقع بالقرب من غرفة التحكم، وهذه الغرفة المظلمة يجب أن تكون خارج مجال الحقل العمغناطيسي 10 GAUSS.
6- عند توفير التحليل الطيفي باستخدام المطياف (SPECTROSCOPY) فيجب أخذ الحيطة في وضعه في مكانه بالنسبة إلى المجالأت المغناطيسية الثانوية. 
7- قد تتطلب معدات ضبط الجهد وتكييف القوى بالأضافة إلى التيار المباشر.
8- قد تتطلب حماية مغناطيسية لحصر مساحة المجال المغناطيسي، وكذلك الحماية من الترددات الأشعاعية للتخفيف من الترددات الأشعاعية المشتتة.
9- يجب أن تقع مساحة انتظار المرضى بالقرب من وحدة التصوير بالترددات المغناطيسية، ويجب أن تكون كبيرة بحيث تستوعب النقالأت.
10- مطلوب عمل منافذ لغاز التبريد.
11- حمولة الأرض: إن وسطي وزن مغانط تجهيزات MRI هي ثمانية أطنان والتي ستكون متمركزة في بقعة صغيرة لذلك فإن استطاعة تحمل الأرضية تحت الجهاز من أهم الأمور التي يطلب المصنعون أخذها بالحسبان.
- التحجيب: هناك نوعين من التحجيب لأجهزة MRI:
الأول: التحجيب للحماية من الحقل المغناطيسي.
الثاني: التحجيب من تداخلات الأشعة الراديوية (RF) والضجيج المتولد من ضياعات الأمواج الراديوية يؤدي إلى حدوث تسوية في الصورة وأن أية اختراقات في الغرفة (فتحات) كالأبواب والنوافذ وشبكات الأضاءة أو المجاري يجب أن تعد لمنع تداخلات (RF).
يتم التحجيب عن طريق قفص فراداي
يجب ان يكون جهاز المرنان بالمشفى :-
1- بعيد عن الكتل المعدنية.
2- بعيد عن أجهزة الـECG.
3- غرفة الألات منعزلة حتى الفني لا يستطيع الدخول إليها.

- يجب تصميم غرفة المرنان أكبر قليلاً من حجم الجهاز نظراً للتطور الكبير للاجهزة.
- العزل عن طريق النحاس وهي طريقة أدق من العزل بالرصاص.


----------



## أبوالوليد (19 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك... صراحة كفيتي ووفيتي 

تسلم ايدينك على هالمعلومات الحلوة

وفي انتظار المزيد

ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## حازم الشريف (26 أبريل 2007)

*الف كلمة شكر مش كفاية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا مجهود أكثر من راااااائع:14: وكل الكلمات لن توفى هذا المجهود حقه 
جزاكى الله خير الجزاء وربنا يوفقك دائما

شكرا :55:


----------



## الطيب23 (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا ................... معلومات جدا مفيدة


----------



## زهرة القمر (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اختي الفاضلة 
بارك الله فيك على المجهود الجميل والرائع
وفقك الله 
اختك من العراق
زهرة القمر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2007)

الأخت زهرة القمر .

تحية طيبة .

بالرغم من عدم وجود حياة على سطح القمر لكننا نرغب بمساهمة منكِ في قسمنا .

كما نرحب بكِ واهلأ وسهلأ وان شاء الله تكوني صديقة دائمة وترفدينا بك ماهو جديد ومفيد يخدم اخوننا

في الوطن العربي .

البغدادي.


----------



## البخيتي (10 مايو 2007)

معلومات مفيده لكي منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيوطى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اختى فى الله


----------



## amod (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود اكثر من رائع 
شاكرين ومقدرين
وجزاااااااااك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## عصام نصرة (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*م.عصام*

شكراً لك على هذا المجهود الطيب وهذه المعلومات الغنية :5:


----------



## kingfuture (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mtc.eng (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اختي على المجهود الراثع . دمتي لنا وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## دكتور يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا مجهود أكثر راااااائع وكل الكلمات لن توفى هذا المجهود حقه 
جزاكى الله خير الجزاء وربنا يوفقك دائما


----------



## محمد حسن مختار (9 أكتوبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر:14:


----------



## alaa_husien (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مجرد انسان (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نبيل الجبري (10 نوفمبر 2007)

طيب هل هذا ماقلتية منفذ في الحقيقة عندناء في اليمن 40% مما قلتية مطبق فقط


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكى يا اخت سمراء بجد مجهود عظيم


----------



## التقنيات الطبية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

الى سمراء فلسطين
لقد قرأت مشاركتك وقدرت كثير حجم الجهد الذي بذلتيه
ولذلك ارغب ان اعرف من اي جامعة انت ومن اي قطر
للمراسلةxxxxxxxxx

يمنع كتابة العنوان البريدي وارقام الهواتف حسب شروط الملتقى !!!

مشرف القسم:81:


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورة يا سمراء الوردة 
على هذا الموضوع والشرح الوافي


----------



## الشمرى نت (7 ديسمبر 2007)

:28:جزاكى الله خير ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريمة


----------



## كانزي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما شاء الله عليك... صراحة كفيتي ووفيتي 

تسلم ايدينك على هالمعلومات الحلوة

وفي انتظار المزيد

ودمتم سالمين..*​


----------



## فهد الفهاد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشالله عليك اختي سمراء الموضوع رائع جدا والله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا مجهود فائق الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## هورسر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلمو حبيب


----------



## fouadelhamaki (29 أبريل 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي اريد مشروع عن السلامة المهنية في منشأة ما ولتكن وتوصيف هذه المنشأة و المدخلات والمخرجات و حمايتها من الحرائق :34:اي شي 40 صفحة


----------



## shihab.s (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank for the subject


----------



## حسن الشال (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

مجهود خرافي من اختنا سمراء فلسطين بارك الله فيكي


----------



## knight2007 (11 يناير 2011)

اطلب كتلوك الخاص بجهاز التحميض نوع اكفا عندي عطلات اريد معرفة العطل


----------



## mazen mardini (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وإن لدي سؤال عن كيفية إدارة قسم الأشعة واليات العمل فيه


----------



## Tayseer al ghazzaw (19 مارس 2011)

يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## م.أشرف خليفة (21 مارس 2011)

الأخت سمراء فلسطين جزيت خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ولدي إستفسار بسيط يتعلق بنظام العزل المتكامل لهذه الأماكن وذلك من أرضيات وأسقف وجدران .


----------



## وينك تعال (29 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله

موضوع قديم .. بس رائع جداً و مفيد :28::28:

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمراياد (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بك


----------



## mahmoud castello (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود تشكر علية ولكن اين التفاصيل


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

:28:مشكور على هدا الجهد وننتظرمنك المزيد:28:


----------



## sufian samour (2 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله ... شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## أبو موئل (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لك يا أختنا الفاضلة


----------

